# Cube Meetup in Greenville, South Carolina!



## SnipeCube (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello everyone! Me and another cuber have officially set up a meet up in the Upstate. 

It is planned for March 15th, at Cleveland Park. It will be from 4:00 PM to 6:00 PM If you can come, Comment here, or Message me. I want to get an approximate headcount. Please bring all your puzzles, as well as stackmats! I'll also be trading/selling some cubes there. 

I hope to see you there!


----------



## Thatguyujustmet (Feb 16, 2014)

Also bring some money, as downtown is a lovely place and going shopping beforehand might be of interest to some people. There is also restaurants downtown. Hope to see anyone and everyone in SC there!


----------



## Thatguyujustmet (Mar 15, 2014)

Just in case anyone is coming and didn't post.... we will be meeting at the zoo part of the park.... don't worry... downtown is still very close


----------

